# Waxing bowstring



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

Not a euphemism. The owner's manual says every 200 shots which seems excessive but I'm new to all of this. Is that about right? Do I melt it in with a hairdryer?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have heard of using a hairdryer, but I prefer to not add extra heat to my strings.

200 shots can be your number if you want it, but who keeps count? I was my string at the beginning of bow season every year, then keep an eye on it throughout the year. If the string starts to get a little fuzzy, or I think about it, I will wax it.

Just put a good coat of wax on the string, dont put any on your servings, just the exposed string. Use your fingers and run them up and down the string with a little pressure. You will feel the heat on your finger tips, and that is all that's needed. Do the entire string till the wax is nice and even and has melted in. I like using my fingers because I will stop long before its hot enough to hurt the string in any way.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Thank you*

Sounds like I've been doing it right so far, thanks for the advice.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i liberally coat once a year and take a paper bag, newspapers or other and vigorously rub the wax in.

Otherwise i put wax after it's been wet or the string look likes it needs it. If you just put it on superficially you'll need to do it more often . . . . I think the hairdryer is too much heat but if you can get a good amount into the string I also think 200 shots is overkill. I shoot that in a week and surely don't wax my string every week.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

use leather to apply the wax....rub it in with the leather, it will heat up just right


----------

